# Update: Yellow lab fry tank. *Now with a group of demasoni fries*



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

It used to be just a yellow lab fry tank. But now I added a group of demasoni fries bought from a member . Can't wait to put the demasoni's to the main tank. When they get a bit bigger, they will be put in the main . Enjoy.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Just wanna squeeze this few pictures in.

BTW, all these pictures are from today. AND these newly stripped yellow lab fries were from a single female (35. Exact count ) and are now with the rest of the newly hatched fries from about a week ago. They are in the 10 gallon grow-out tank in a breeding net.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hey clint, congrats on the new fry! how do i go about getting into breeding fish? hehehe how do i get my fish to do the nastee....hehehe


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks bingerz. Well I bought this small group of labs from a member. They were breeding for him before I bought it so I didn't do much to make them breed alot hehe. I just provide them with good water . Now just hoping to breed the aceis I got hehe.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bingerz said:


> hey clint, congrats on the new fry! how do i go about getting into breeding fish? hehehe how do i get my fish to do the nastee....hehehe


africans are some of the easiest fish to breed imo, just keep them happy and theyl do it on their own.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. clint. you're a lab technician!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> africans are some of the easiest fish to breed imo, just keep them happy and theyl do it on their own.


Yeah I agree haha. Just put one male and rest femaels and let the magic happen :bigsmile:


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> wow. clint. you're a lab technician!


Haha. Now only if my Albino BN plecos breed for me :bigsmile:


----------

